# common law = κοινοδίκαιο, κοινό δίκαιο, αγγλικό δίκαιο, αγγλοσαξονικό δίκαιο



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2009)

Χρειάζεται να αποδώσω το _common law_ σε ένα κείμενο που δεν είναι νομικό. Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι στο φόρουμ μέχρι τώρα αυτό γράφεται αμετάφραστο (ξέρετε σεις ποιες είστε ), αλλά εγώ δεν έχω τέτοια ευχέρεια. Το βρίσκω _κοινό δίκαιο_, _κοινοδίκαιο_, _αγγλικό δίκαιο_, _αγγλοσαξονικό δίκαιο_, _εθιμικό δίκαιο_. Τη βοήθειά σας, παρακαλώ (ξέρετε ποιοι :)). Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2009)

Αν ήξερα ότι είναι τόσο χοτ το θέμα, θα 'πρεπε να 'χω βάλει poll!


----------



## NatCat (Apr 16, 2009)

*κοινοδίκαιο*

Θα προσπαθήσω να εξηγήσω γιατί είναι τόσο δύσκολη η σωστή μετάφραση του όρου. 

*Common law* είναι το δίκαιο που επέβαλαν οι Νορμανδοί κατακτητές στους κατακτημένους Αγγλοσάξονες, και το οποίο διαμορφώθηκε μέσα από το δικαστικό προηγούμενο (precedent) με βάση τις αποφάσεις των βασιλικών δικαστηρίων. Ίσχυε σε ολόκληρη την Αγγλία (γι' αυτό ονομάζεται "common") ενώ μέχρι τότε ίσχυαν τοπικοί κανόνες και έθιμα. Το common law αποτελεί τη βάση του αγγλικού δικαίου αλλά στη συνέχεια συμπληρώθηκε από το statute law (δηλαδή τους τυπικούς νόμους) και το σύστημα του equity ("δίκαιο της επιείκειας"--άλλη μια προβληματική απόδοση που τείνει να παγιωθεί).

Από τα παραπάνω αντιλαμβάνεστε ίσως γιατί πολλοί από τους όρους που βρήκε ο zazula δεν είναι σωστοί. 

Το *εθιμικό δίκαιο (customary law)* υπακούει σε άλλους κανόνες. Δεν απορρέει από δικαστικές αποφάσεις αλλά πρόκειται για μια πρακτική που ακολουθείται από αμνημονεύτων ετών με την πεποίθηση ότι αποτελεί κανόνα δικαίου.

Το *"αγγλοσαξονικό δίκαιο"* είναι ένα κοινό λάθος το οποίο αντιλαμβάνεται μόνο όποιος έχει μελετήσει λίγη ιστορία του αγγλικού δικαίου. Οι Aγγλοσάξονες δεν είχαν common law αλλά δικούς τους κανόνες που διαμορφώνονταν με βάση κυρίως τοπικά έθιμα, επιδράσεις από τους κανόνες γερμανικών και σκανδιναβικών φύλων και κανονικό δίκαιο. Χωρίς το διοικητικό και οργανωτικό δαιμόνιο των Νορμανδών κατακτητών, δεν θα υπήρχε common law.

Γιατί όχι *"αγγλικό δίκαιο"*; Μα γιατί το common law αποτελεί τη βάση του νομικού συστήματως πολλών άλλων χωρών (κυρίως πρώην αποικιών της Αγγλίας), όπως οι ΗΠΑ, η Αυστραλία, η Κύπρος κ.α.

Το *"κοινοδίκαιο"* είναι ο όρος που προτιμώ όταν δεν μπορώ να κρατήσω το "common law". Είναι παγιωμένη μετάφραση και δεν προκαλεί σύγχυση, όπως είναι πιθανό να προκαλέσει το *"κοινό δίκαιο"* που δεν σημαίνει κάτι το συγκεκριμένο.

Παραθέτω και μερικούς πιθανώς χρήσιμους ορισμούς από το Oxford Dictionary of English, 5th ed.

*common law *1. The part of English law based on rules developed by the royal
courts during the first three centuries after the Norman Conquest (1066) as a system
applicable to the whole country, as opposed to local customs. The Normans did not
attempt to make new law for the country or to impose French law on it; they were
mainly concerned with establishing a strong central administration and
safeguarding the royal revenues, and it was through machinery devised for these
purposes that the common law developed. Royal representatives were sent on tours
of the shires to check on the conduct of local affairs generally, and this involved
their participating in the work of local courts. At the same time there split off from the body 
of advisers surrounding the king (the curia regis) the first permanent royal
court - the *Court of Exchequer, sitting at Westminster to hear disputes
concerning the revenues. Under Henry II (reigned 1154-89), to whom the
development of the common law is principally due, the royal representatives were
sent out on a regular basis (their tours being known as circuits) and their functions
began to be exclusively judicial. Known as justiciae errantes (wandering justices), they
took over the work of the local courts. In the same period there appeared at
Westminster a second permanent royal court, the *Court of Common Pleas. These
two steps mark the real origins of the common law. The judges of the Court of
Common Pleas so successfully superimposed a single system on the multiplicity of
local customs that, as early as the end of the 12th century, reference is found in
court records to the custom of the kingdom. In this process they were joined by the
judges of the Court of Exchequer, which began to exercise jurisdiction in many
cases involving disputes between subjects rather than the royal revenues, and by
those of a third royal court that gradually emerged - the Court of King's Bench (see
COURT OF QUEEN'S BENCH). The common law was subsequently supplemented by
*equity, but it remained separately administered by the three courts of common
law until they and the Court of Chancery (all of them sitting in Westminster Hall
until rehoused in the Strand in 1872) were replaced by the *High Court of Justice
under the Judicature Acts 1873-75. 2. Rules of law developed by the courts as
opposed to those created by statute. 3. A general system of law deriving exclusively
from court decisions. (Oxford Dictionary of Law, 5th ed.)

*custom *n. A practice that has been followed in a particular locality in such
circumstances that it is to be accepted as part of the law of that locality. In order to
be recognized as customary law it must be reasonable in nature and it must have
been followed continuously, and as if it were a right, since the beginning of legal
memory. Legal memory began in 1189, but proof that a practice has been followed
within living memory raises a presumption that it began before that date. [...]


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2009)

I take off my hat
to NatCat! :)
_(All together, now!)_


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 16, 2009)

Ωραίο το κοινοδίκαιο, αλλά και το κοινό δίκαιο, δεν είναι καλό; Το κοινοδίκαιο δεν είναι λίγο σόλοικο;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 16, 2009)

> Γιατί όχι "αγγλικό δίκαιο"; Μα γιατί το common law αποτελεί τη βάση του νομικού συστήματως πολλών άλλων χωρών (κυρίως πρώην αποικιών της Αγγλίας), όπως οι ΗΠΑ, η Αυστραλία, η Κύπρος κ.α.


Νομίζω ότι παρά το προβληματάκι μόνο ως προς το ότι συμπληρώθηκε -η εισαγωγή του σε άλλες χώρες δεν το καθιστά λιγότερο "αγγλικό δίκαιο", και άλλωστε δεν λέει δίκαιο της Αγγλίας και της Ουαλίας σαν να αφορά συγκεκριμένη διοίκηση - είναι βολικός και ευκρινής όρος, σωστά χρησιμοποιείται (όπως φυσικά και το αγγλικό "κοινό δίκαιο") και συνδυάζει την ιδιαιτερότητα του εθιμικού-νομολογιακού χαρακτήρα του.


----------



## NatCat (Apr 16, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Νομίζω ότι παρά το προβληματάκι μόνο ως προς το ότι συμπληρώθηκε -η εισαγωγή του σε άλλες χώρες δεν το καθιστά λιγότερο "αγγλικό δίκαιο", και άλλωστε δεν λέει δίκαιο της Αγγλίας και της Ουαλίας σαν να αφορά συγκεκριμένη διοίκηση - είναι βολικός και ευκρινής όρος, σωστά χρησιμοποιείται (όπως φυσικά και το αγγλικό "κοινό δίκαιο") και συνδυάζει την ιδιαιτερότητα του εθιμικού-νομολογιακού χαρακτήρα του.



Και τι γίνεται αν το κείμενο μιλά για το common law έναντι του statute law ή του equity; Εκεί προφανώς δεν μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε για αγγλικό δίκαιο γιατί το αγγλικό δίκαιο είναι το σύνολο των τριών εννοιών.

Αν μιλάμε για common law έναντι του civil law, εκεί το "αγγλικό δίκαιο" μπορεί να σταθεί.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 16, 2009)

Όπως τα λες. Απλώς έννοώ ότι το "αγγλικό δίκαιο" το κρατάμε ως χρήσιμη απόδοση στα υπόψη, με πλεονεκτήματα έναντι των άλλων όρων που δεν προκρίνεις, και σωστά απαντά σε νομικά κείμενα ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες.


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2009)

Στα όλως ικανοποιητικά ευρήματα για το κοινοδίκαιο + κοινοδικαίου, μου άρεσαν πολύ δύο μικρά γερμανικά γλωσσάρια:

http://www.koeblergerhard.de/Rechtsgriechisch/deutsch-griechisch.pdf
http://www.koeblergerhard.de/Rechtsgriechisch/griechisch-deutsch.pdf


----------



## Rogerios (Apr 19, 2009)

Καταρχάς, Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους τους συμμετέχοντες!

Στη συνέχεια, υποκλίνομαι στη NatCat για το εξαιρετικά τεκμηριωμένο και εξόχως διαφωτιστικό σχόλιό της, στο οποίο δύσκολα μπορεί κανείς να προσθέσει κάτι!

Ως παραδοσιακά μίζερος, όμως, θα υποβάλω μια ένσταση ως προς τον όρο "κοινοδίκαιο". Το γεγονός ότι μπορεί να προκαλέσει σύχυση με το "Κοινοδίκειο", δηλαδή το δικαστήριο το οποίο στην Πτολεμαϊκή Αίγυπτο εκδίκαζε τις διαφορές μεταξύ Ελλήνων και αυτοχθόνων.

Προσωπικά, προτιμώ το Common law αμετάφραστο. Το "κοινό δίκαιο" δεν με ενοχλεί. Το "αγγλοσαξωνικό" δίκαιο δεν με ενοχλεί, επίσης, παρότι ιστορικά ανακριβές, όπως επισημαίνει η NatCat. Έχουν περάσει 943 χρόνια από το Χάστινγκς, καθώς και αιώνες αγγλικής νομικής παράδοσης βασισμένης στο Common law, οπότε η χρήση του όρου δεν είναι πια παραπλανητική.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 19, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Ως παραδοσιακά μίζερος, όμως, θα υποβάλω μια ένσταση ως προς τον όρο "κοινοδίκαιο". Το γεγονός ότι μπορεί να προκαλέσει σύχυση με το "Κοινοδίκειο", δηλαδή το δικαστήριο το οποίο στην Πτολεμαϊκή Αίγυπτο εκδίκαζε τις διαφορές μεταξύ Ελλήνων και αυτοχθόνων.


The essence of English common law is that it is made by judges sitting in courts, applying their *common sense* (Βίκι, English law)
...και δεν το έχουν μόνο οι δικαστές :)


----------



## Rogerios (Apr 19, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> The essence of English common law is that it is made by judges sitting in courts, applying their *common sense* (Βίκι, English law)
> ...και δεν το έχουν μόνο οι δικαστές :)



Δεκτή η παρατήρηση. Μιλάμε, όμως, για ένα όρο "παντός καιρού" που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιείται σε τίτλους, πίνακες περιεχομένων κ.λπ. Άρα, θεμιτό είναι να αναζητείται μια απόδοση που θα καθιστά αυτόματα σαφές το σημασιολογικό περιεχόμενό του. Πληροί την προϋπόθεση αυτή ένας τίτλος, λ.χ., "η έννοια της αδικοπραξίας κατά το γαλλικό δίκαιο και το κοινοδίκαιο";


----------



## Zazula (Apr 20, 2009)

Επειδή σε νομικά θέματα μπορώ κάλλιστα να πω ότι αποτελώ την προσωποποίηση του Μήτσου, δεν θα μπορούσα με τίποτε να δεχτώ το_ common law_ αμετάφραστο σε ένα μη νομικό ή μη ακαδημαϊκό κείμενο.

Το _κοινό δίκαιο_, παρ' όλη του τη χάρη, είναι —όπως είπε και η NatCat— πολλά και τίποτε το συγκεκριμένο, κι επομένως περισσότερο προκαλεί σύγχυση, παρά βοηθά την κατάσταση. Εμένα το μυαλό μου με το _κοινό δίκαιο_ πηγαίνει στη διαδεδομένη έκφραση «του κοινού ποινικού δικαίου» (και μπορεί να είμαι Μήτσος στα νομικά, αλλά τουλάχιστο τη διαφορά _ενοχής_ στο αστικό και το ποινικό τη γνωρίζω ) — και δεν είμαι ο μόνος: Δείτε ότι αρκετοί μιλάνε για «εγκληματίες τού κοινού δικαίου» και δεν αναφέρονται, φυσικά, στο common law.

Το _κοινοδίκαιο_ προσφέρει ποιοτικά ευρήματα και έχει το χάρισμα να είναι ένας όρος χωρίς άλλες σημασίες, οπότε (φρονώ ότι) άριστα μπορεί να αντιστοιχιστεί στο _common law_ (με τον αγγλικό όρο να ακολουθεί σε παρένθεση, αν χρειάζεται). Ενδεχόμενο σύγχυσης με το Κοινοδίκειο, προσωπικά, δεν βλέπω — και, σε κάθε περίπτωση, πάλι είναι πολύ μικρότερο απ' ό,τι στα υπόλοιπα εναλλακτικά μεταφράσματα.

Η ανάγκη για απόδοση του _common law_ σε νομικά και ακαδημαϊκά κείμενα μπορεί να γίνεται κατά περίπτωση και με άλλους όρους, αλλά θεωρώ πως έχουμε μια ευκαιρία να καθιερωθεί γενικά το _κοινοδίκαιο_ και να καθαρίσουμε — η πολυτυπία μεταφρασμάτων ή η διατήρηση του _common law_ αμετάφραστου, δεν νομίζω ότι αποτελεί ορθή πρακτική. Αλλά είπαμε, εγώ εδώ είμαι ο Μήτσος. :)


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 20, 2009)

Η σημασία ενός όρου αποκρυσταλλώνεται μέσα στο κείμενο στο οποίο βρίσκεται. Πολλοί όροι -νομικοί και μη- σημαίνουν διάφορα πράγματα ανάλογα με το περιβάλλον τους. Αυτό δεν τους καθιστά άκυρους ή ακατάλληλους. Στην προκειμένη περίτπωση, πέρα από το πώς ακριβώς έχει προκύψει το κοινοδίκαιο (τα 46 αποτελέσματα που δίνει το Google, αν και δεν είναι το Google o κριτής των πάντων) και ποιος έχει εφεύρει τον όρο, το ζήτημα είναι η λογική του εγχειρήματος.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 20, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Στην προκειμένη περίτπωση [...] το ζήτημα είναι η λογική του εγχειρήματος.


Αναφορικά με την οποία, τι;

(Το προηγούμενο σχόλιό σου το χαρακτήριζε «ωραίο [μα] λίγο σόλοικο», χωρίς περαιτέρω ανάλυση.)


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 20, 2009)

Χαίρομαι που το παρατήρησες. Ήταν μια διακριτική επισήμανση. 

Αναφορικά με τη διάκριση μεταξύ κοινοδικαίου και κοινού δικαίου. Η λογική ποια είναι για να γίνει τέτοια διάκριση; Είναι όντως αναγκαία; Ή θα μπλέξουμε τα μπούτια μας με μια έκφραση, η οποία αφενός μεν δεν ακούγεται καλά στα Ελληνικά, αφετέρου δε μπορεί να την μπλέξουμε με άλλη, όπως ήδη ειπώθηκε.

Με άλλα λόγια, είμαι υπέρ μιας απλής προσέγγισης απέναντι στο ζήτημα (τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, αλλά και γενικότερα, όπως άλλωστε πολλές φορές έχω δηλώσει). Δεν χρειάζεται να τα περιπλέκουμε χωρίς λόγο τα πράγματα.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 20, 2009)

Ρωτώ κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου, διότι:

1. Ακόμη δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί «δεν ακούγεται καλά στα Ελληνικά» το _κοινοδίκαιο_. Άλλωστε δεν πρόκειται για καινούργια κατασκευή: Ο Δημητράκος το λημματογραφεί με τη σημασία "το ισχύον εις πλείονας ομοσπόνδους πόλεις δίκαιον".

2. Δεν έχω πειστεί ότι θα υπάρξει σύγχυση με το _Κοινοδίκιον_ (και όχι _-δίκειο_, όπως έγραψε ο Ρογήρος), το οποίο αναφέρεται σε ένα συγκεκριμένο δικαστήριο της Αιγύπτου. Άλλωστε ο Δημητράκος τούτη δίνει για δεύτερη σημασία στο λήμμα _κοινοδίκιον_, με την πρώτη να περιλαμβάνει και συνωνυμία με το _κοινοδίκαιο_.

3. Αναφορικά με την προοπτική μπλεξίματος, τι είναι ευκολότερο; Να μπερδέψει ο νομικός το κοινοδίκαιο = common law με τη σημασία που αναφέρεται στην αρχαία Αίγυπτο (που, πόσοι τη θυμούνται ή την ξέρουν); Ή μήπως να μπερδεύεται ο μέσος ομιλητής που αλλιώς αντιλαμβάνεται, όπως σημείωσα, τη φράση «(εγκληματίες) τού κοινού δικαίου»;

Αλλά, είπαμε: Εγώ στα νομικά είμαι ο Μήτσος. Ωστόσο, έχω το δικαίωμα ν' αναρωτιέμαι. :) Ποια απλότητα έχει το «κοινό δίκαιο», την οποία στερείται το «κοινοδίκαιο»; Ούτως ή άλλως, αν δεν ξέρεις την έννοια του _common law_, σου είναι αμφότερα άχρηστα. Ποια η περιπλοκή; Μία λέξη, καμία πλαδαρότητα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2009)

Σαν άλλος Μήτσος, συμφωνώ με το #14.

Δύο απορίες:
1. Θα μπορούσαμε, π.χ. σε υπότιτλους ή κάπου που θα θέλαμε απλώς να καταλάβει ο άλλος τι θέλουμε να πούμε, να το πούμε απλώς «νομολογιακό δίκαιο»;

2. Γιατί λέμε «νομολογιακό» ενώ το σωστό είναι «νομολογικό»; Φαντάζεστε αντί για _ορολογική βάση_ να λέγαμε *_ορολογιακή βάση_; (Σαν «ωρολογιακή βόμβα» θα ακουγόταν.) 

Και μια εμμονή:
Έστω κι αν επιμένουν κάποιοι (π.χ. η Βικιπαίδεια) στο *_αγγλοσαξωνικός_, είναι λάθος. Από τον καιρό που μπήκε η λέξη στη γλώσσα μας (πριν δηλαδή από τις απλοποιήσεις) ήταν _ο Σάξων, του Σάξονος_. Η Σαξονία δεν είναι η Λακωνία.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 20, 2009)

1. Αυτό δεν είναι το _case law_;

2. Τα λεξικά πάντως είναι απόλυτα: _νομολογικός_.

@Εμμονή: Αυτά τα εις -ων έχουν κάψει πολύ κόσμο — γιατί δεν τα μαζώχνεις σ' ένα σημείωμα;


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2009)

Zazula said:


> 1. Αυτό δεν είναι το _case law_;



*Ναι.*




Zazula said:


> @Εμμονή: Αυτά τα εις -ων έχουν κάψει πολύ κόσμο — γιατί δεν τα μαζώχνεις σ' ένα σημείωμα;


Είσαι καλά; Να πρέπει να πάρω θέση για την _Πολωνία_ και την _Ιαπωνία_; :)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 20, 2009)

nickel said:


> Είσαι καλά; Να πρέπει να πάρω θέση για την _Πολωνία_ και την _Ιαπωνία_; :)


Βλέπω ότι _πολώνεις_ τη συζήτηση, κι άντε μετά να βρίσκουμε _σάπωνες_ (από ταράνδους _λάπωνες_ φυσικά) να καθαρίσουμε...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 20, 2009)

nickel said:


> Γιατί λέμε «νομολογιακό» ενώ το σωστό είναι «νομολογικό»; Φαντάζεστε αντί για _ορολογική βάση_ να λέγαμε *_ορολογιακή βάση_; (Σαν «ωρολογιακή βόμβα» θα ακουγόταν.)


Γιατί δεν είναι από άποψη σχηματισμού απο τύπους σε -ία και -εια. Βλ. Μπαμπ. "ορολογία"> ορολογιακός και (για προφύλαξη μόνο) ορολογικός. 
Έχω κατά νου το μανία-μανιακός, για να το θυμάμαι.


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Γιατί δεν είναι από άποψη σχηματισμού από τύπους σε -ία και -εια. Βλ. Μπαμπ. "ορολογία"> ορολογιακός και (για προφύλαξη μόνο) ορολογικός.


Γιατί είχα την εντύπωση ότι οι διάφορες —_λογίες_ φτιάχνουν επίθετα σε —_λογικός_;

Είναι λάθος τα επίθετα _αστρολογικός, βιολογικός, γενεαλογικός, γεωλογικός, γλωσσολογικός, γυναικολογικός, δεοντολογικός, εγκληματολογικός, ετυμολογικός, ζωολογικός, θεολογικός, ιδεολογικός, καρδιολογικός, κοινωνιολογικός, λεξικολογικός, μετεωρολογικός, μουσικολογικός, μυθολογικός, νοσολογικός, οικολογικός, παθολογικός, σεισμολογικός, σκατολογικός, φαινομενολογικός, φιλολογικός, ψυχολογικός_ κ.λπ.; Ή από προφύλαξη κι αυτά;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 20, 2009)

nickel said:


> Γιατί είχα την εντύπωση ότι οι διάφορες —_λογίες_ φτιάχνουν επίθετα σε —_λογικός_;


Ναι, το ίδιο και οι -γραφίες. Καταλαβαίνω ότι σιωπηλά εξαιρεί αυτούς τους τύπους, με παλιά παράδοση, και εννοεί νέους σχηματισμούς σε -ία> -ικός. Πχ η χορηγία> χορηγιακός.
Η χολερυθρινουρία όμως χολερυθρινουρικός, χάρη στο ουρικό οξύ.
Η ανοησία, πάλι, δεν ξέρω τι βγάζει.


----------



## Naerdiel (Apr 21, 2009)

Παντως σε συγγραμματα της σχολης γινεται αναφορα του common law ειτε ανευ μεταφρασεως ειτε ως Κοινου Δικαιου. Παντως οχι κοινοδικαιο. Ελπιζωναβοηθησακαπωςκυριεζαζουλα (μια λεξη ,χιχι! )


----------



## Zazula (Apr 21, 2009)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έλεγξα τα δύο σχετικά φόρουμ (www.greeklaws.com, www.dap-nomikis.gr), και δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά το _κοινοδίκαιο_. Αλλά και όσες αναφορές υπάρχουν εκεί στο _κοινό δίκαιο_, σε λίγες μόνο περιπτώσεις αποτελούν μετάφρασμα του _common law_ (κατά κανόνα παραμένει αμετάφραστο όπως λες κι εσύ, αλλά κι εγώ στην αρχική μου ανάρτηση). Αυτό το στοιχείο έρχεται εις επίρρωση των όσων είπε ήδη η NatCat για την πολυσημία τού όρου _κοινό δίκαιο_, η οποία πιθανότατα τον καθιστά απρόσφορο για απόδοση του _common law_.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 22, 2009)

Εεμμ, ο τίτλος θα έπρεπε να λέει «αγγλικό δίκαιο» αντί για «αγγλοσαξονικό».


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 11, 2009)

Naerdiel said:


> Παντως σε συγγραμματα της σχολης γινεται αναφορα του common law ειτε ανευ μεταφρασεως ειτε ως Κοινου Δικαιου. Παντως οχι κοινοδικαιο. Ελπιζωναβοηθησακαπωςκυριεζαζουλα (μια λεξη ,χιχι! )



Προς απάντηση στην παρατήρησή σου επισημαίνω ότι οι καθηγητές Βασιλακάκης (ΑΠΘ-ΝΟΠΕ-ΤΜΗΜΑ ΝΟΜΙΚΗΣ-ΤΟΜΕΑΣ ΔΙΕΘΝΟΥΣ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΥ) και Παπασάββας (καθηγητής Νομικής Κύπρου) αναφέρονται, όπως και το Ανώτατο Δικαστήριο της Κυπριακής Δημοκρατίας είτε σε Common Law είτε σε κοινοδίκαιο, αποφεύγοντας τη χρήση Κοινό Δίκαιο ή ακόμη περισσότερο κοινό δίκαιο. Η χρήση αυτή απαντά στο Ζυριχικό Σύνταγμα (ήτοι το Συντ/γμα της Κυπριακής Δημοκρατίας που ετέθη σε ισχύ 16.8.1960 συμφώνως και δυνάμει των συμφωνιών Ζυρίχης και Λονδίνου) και στον Νόμο 14/60 ο οποίος κατέστησε (παρά τις πρόνοιες του αρθρ. 188 Συντ.Κυπρ.Δημ.) το κυπριακό δίκαιο οριστικά προσδεδεμένο στην δικαιϊκή οικογένεια του common law. Ο όρος κοινοδίκαιο είναι παραδεδεγμένος σε επίπεδο Βουλής των Αντιπροσώπων ενώ και στη νεότευκτη Νομική Σχολή της Κύπρου χρησιμοποιείται διαζευκτικά με το common law.


----------



## Demetrius (Jun 11, 2009)

> Αν μιλάμε για common law έναντι του civil law, εκεί το "αγγλικό δίκαιο" μπορεί να σταθεί.


 Εάν μιλούμε για common law έναντι του continental law (ήτοι του δικαίου της ηπειρωτικής Ευρώπης με κύριο χαρακτηριστικό τη μεθοδολογία και παντοδυναμία των κωδίκων) το ''αγγλικό'' ή όπως προτείνεται από τους καθηγητές συγκριτικού δικαίου σήμερα αγγλο-αμερικανικό δίκαιο μπορεί να σταθεί.


----------

